# Creating good videos/screenshots using a solidworks aircraft model



## potticus (Sep 24, 2005)

I've got a solidworks drawing of a UAV, for a project i'm working on.

is there any way i can import it into a flight sim software so i can get some screenshots and videos including dynamic scenery?

alternatively, (worse, but hey) where can i get a decent background for use during rendering within the solidworks render space?

cheers


----------

